# Medicated FET sore ovaries



## clm (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi   


I haven't been on the boards for ages (ever since my first IVF, BFP but sadly miscarried, in 2009) but I was wondering if anyone could help with something.


I am currently on my 2ww (6dp6dt) and I am having some aches in my ovaries and I wondered if anyone knows if this is normal? I thought because I haven't been stimulated I wouldn't get any aches or pains in the ovaries?


I have called the clinic and left a message but haven't heard back yet.


I'm having all the usual pains but I can put them down to the progesterone.


Thanks so much in advance.


CLM 
x


----------



## TGNSSS (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi,


Didn't want to read and run.... I'm not sure what the answer is but I'm day 4 of 2ww after FET and am having the same pains... so I really hope we are both ok xxxxxxx


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

i had similar pains - sharp twinges where i think my ovaries are!  i put them down to a side effect from the crinone progesterone pessaries.  sorry that's maybe not a very positive answer...
good luck!!!!!! xx


----------

